# Running Any linux version on an Asrock P4i45Gv Motherboard



## anusoni (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello Everybody i havent' been here in this forum in a long time. In Any case i've been facing this problem, let me describe :
I've got an Asrock  P4i45GV Motherboard with what is known as an AGI slot(advanced graphics interface) what it actually is , is a PCI interface with an AGP look alike slot, something like AGP emulation i am guessing. Now my board also features an onboard graphics card Intel Graphics Extreme.  
Now the problem, I am running SUSE 10 and with the onboard graphics the linux seems to run just fine, but as soon as i plug my GeforceFX 5200 128 MB DDR in the AGI, All versions of linux (i mean ALL) seem to crash either at install or at boot time. There is no means to disable onboard graphics card, the only thing that happens when u plugin a card in AGI is that there is no RAM allocated to the onboard card. I can't pin point the problem and i don't remember what the text was printed when linux crashed. I've switched back to windows and windows as always runs happily with the card plugged in. The onboard Extreme Graphics is just too crappy for me. 
I've googled this problem and have found that many ppl have faced the same problem with no solution. 
So any expert got one ?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 5, 2005)

Do you have Linux swap partitions and wht about your video ram?


----------



## anusoni (Nov 5, 2005)

did u even read my post ?
linux swap does not have anything to do with it, linux runs FINE with the onboard display.
and AGAIN as i mentioned above, i HAVE 128 MB DDR VIDEO RAM with my AGP GeforceFX 5200 . Read the post above please


----------



## choudang (Nov 5, 2005)

i'm not a expert to give your desired answer. but.. may be Linux does not detecting the Card. it detects your onboard graphics but unable to do so for your card.

i had a problem with my 865 mobo. when i installed Redhat 9 Ent. it take all fine, but in FC 3, my sound was missing. angain FC4 all are fine. recently when i used Ubunto... my onboard grphics was not detected. 

u can try to install it with the GC plugged state.

*services.nexodyne.com/email/icon/Q0uQGVutrP05jChumhiS/A%2BgIgdQ%3D/R01haWw%3D/0/image.png


----------



## anusoni (Nov 5, 2005)

well I don't mind linux not detecting my card in X-Windows but i dont think using linux in console(text only) mode requires it to detect my card. In any case it should not crash  which it does


----------



## choudang (Nov 5, 2005)

actually, i am not a end user in Linux. but having a finger. i remember one case, i was trying to install FC4 on my friends PC, [celeron 1.2ghz withmercury board]. what happens when it boots... all are perfact but when it goes for grabing the components and found the graphics adaptor, it goes down with hazzy display and hanged up.  thats why i guess, might be this is same case. 

*services.nexodyne.com/email/icon/Q0uQGVutrP05jChumhiS/A%2BgIgdQ%3D/R01haWw%3D/0/image.png


----------



## anusoni (Nov 6, 2005)

Okay Update : 

FREE BSD 5.2.1 runs fine with the AGP plugged in AGI, i even configured the X-Server to run with the plugged in GeforceFX... It even configured DUAL MONITOR !!!!! since both cards(onbaord and plugged) were active

That could only mean that Linux dosent support onboard video + plugged in card but i am at a loss since my board dosent support disabling of the onboard video as Asrock says its the limitation of the chipset (845 GV i think). 

Any ideas anyone ?


----------



## Satissh S (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Running Any linux version on an Asrock P4i45Gv Motherboa*



			
				anusoni said:
			
		

> but as soon as i plug my GeforceFX 5200 128 MB DDR in the AGI, All versions of linux (i mean ALL) seem to crash either at install or at boot time.


There is nothing wrong., all b'coz of nvidiia proprietary cra*p Just pluggin your card and pass the foolowing options to your kernel while booting * vga=791 *_ space _ * NOCOLDPLUG=1* _ note the caps _ . Now you will be able to log in with your graphics card. Now after installing the nvidia drivers using Yast Online Updates (YOU). You can just run *sax2* to configure your card, you will get 3d support too. good luck!!


----------



## anusoni (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: Running Any linux version on an Asrock P4i45Gv Motherboa*



			
				Satissh S said:
			
		

> anusoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo thanx a lot man, u're the first person in a looooooooong time (months) to actually come up with a solution to this problem and it worked, partially anyway. I did manage to get the system up and running altho' half of the hardware was not configured properly iam guessing because of NOCOLDPLUG parameter My creative audigy was not configured and so was the DSL Modem (Bipac - 7000, AccessRunner Chipset) without which i am without internet hence no driver updates. Anyway after a long hourly ordeal of trying to install and compile the AccessRunner generic Driver i still can't get it to work and so at the end, i just feel like killing somebody ...
lol  Anyways Thanx for all your efforts ! I give up with linux .... AGAIN !


----------



## Satissh S (Nov 8, 2005)

Look Friend, There is no reason to give up linux... What you have is the most easiest distro to configure and use. Suse has Yast, what else do you need? Any query due to hardware post it here or as usual * Google is Your best Friend * There is no reason to give up linux.. I have a 865 board with nvidia Geforce fx 5200 and suse 9.3 worked perfectly with my board. The point is that it requires a bit of tweaking and drivers..
* This is not windows, where you are asked to eat what's been put on the plate... This is linux, you have to find and eat.. * 
---> Shamelessly quoted from an unknown source which i don't remember  

No Hard Feelings but why don't you post your queries here and we'll help you out a lot.. It's the same way i got used to linux, or for that matter most of us here. With correct attitude and resources you can get all your problems solved.  About your modem, are you using Data1 or what connection are you using.

About your Audio Drivers, why don't you check the manufacturer website for any drivers you may need! Again as a rule of thumb if you get your net connection working you can do pretty much everything in suse bcoz of YOU. 

* About Coldplug: *


			
				Suse Linux Docs said:
			
		

> boot.coldplug is responsible for all devices that are not autodetected and for which no hotplug events are generated. It merely calls hwup  for every static device configuration designated as /etc/sysconfig/hardware/hwcfg-static-*. This can also be used to initialize built-in devices in a different order than would be the case with hotplug, because coldplug is executed before hotplug.


----------



## anusoni (Nov 8, 2005)

Well i guess you're right, i just got frustrated thats all. In Any case, 
i am using a Tata Indicom ADSL Broadband Configured on PPOATM i think, using a Bipac-7000 ADSL Modem using a Conexant AccessRunner Chipset. I did a search on AccessRunner + SUSE on google and came up with a list of drivers for SUSE,.I am gonna go ahead and try to install them, if not, i'll post again ! Thanx for all your help 
@Satissh S


----------



## anusoni (Nov 8, 2005)

okay dude i am back here after another day of struggling wid linux, yes its up but modem not being configured because my USB modem Drivers requires hotplug enabled and reading a bit on OpenSUSE 10, i got it how to enable coldplug after booting(using NOCOLDPLUG=1), i issued ./etc/boot.d/boot.coldplug start command and again, the system got stuck. 

If u know how to tell linux to ignore the detection of the onboard video device so that hotplug and coldplug run normally ..it'll be very helpful


----------



## Satissh S (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok do da following,
=>boot in using your onboard video, just for time being.
=>Now you don't have to append NOCOLDPLUG=1 or vga=791 as kernel options.
Now get your broadband working by installing drivers for your USB\ADSL modem, If you have a ethernet then why dont you use it, neways after setting up your modem and connection details. 
Once u'r on the net, Now run Yast2  click online update. Click a mirror nearest to your location (eg: korean university) and enable  manually select packages to be installed  In the next dialog select  installable and installed packages  from drop down combo box and select Nvidia Drivers. After they have been d/l and installed. 
Now Run Sax2 Select your videocard as Nvidia GeForce FX (0x0322)
Set colour and resolution and also monitor settings, now just exit sax2 by saving settings. Reboot your system in gfx card mode and Append the above setting VGA=791 and NOCOLDPLUG=1 and boot in. You should get into graphical system.A white picture with nvidia logo and white background shud appear indicating that the drivers have been activated. Now again you can run sax2 to adjust 3d acceleration and other features, Hope the above helped. Good luck.!!
If you are on a terminal saying that x-system failed to start or something like that you can always run sax2 from there and configure the card. then run startx or kdm to get to graphical system from runlevel 3


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jan 14, 2008)

I use a Asrock p4i45gv Chipset motherboard. It has an inbuild VGA chip. But I use a NVIDIA 6200LE agp card as my graphics card ( selecting it the primary display card in BIOS setup). Problem is that while installing Linux a IRQ conflict arise and Kernel Panic occurs
i contact my mobo vendor and ask him how to disable onboard VGA card they say that you cannot disable the on-board VGA adapter. All you can do is select which is the primary.
now i want to try disable or remove intel module 
how can i do in it ? i m search internet for this problem since last 3 mounth and i don't  give up linux



Satissh S said:


> while booting *vga=791 *_space _*NOCOLDPLUG=1* _note the caps _.


can u tell me why vga=791 what is 791


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jan 15, 2008)

My P4i45GV motherboard is not Linux friendly 
Yes, I used my P4i45GV motherboard for long time, but only for the onboard display. Yes, I used my P4i45GV motherboard for long time, but only for the onboard display. 
Today I got a P4 2.4GHz CPU and a NVidia GeForce MX 440 old display card back home. Today I got a P4 2.4GHz CPU and a NVidia GeForce MX 440 old display card back home. 
After inserting both stuff, Windows boots up normal, but all of my Linux distributions - Ubuntu, Gentoo, Fedora, RHEL5, crashes with kernel dump once it start. After inserting both stuff, Windows boots up normal, but all of my Linux distributions - Ubuntu, Gentoo, Fedora, RHEL5, crashes with kernel dump once it start. 
With a search on google, the problem is about the AGI slot, which is a modified AGP slot from ASRock, to provide AGP display card support on i845 chipset (which normally no AGP support). Normally, when we inserted a display card on the board, the onboard display chip should be turned off, or disabled, but luckily Linux still detects it and crashes once initialize it. With a search on google, and the problem is about the AGI slot, which is a modified AGP slot from ASRock, to provide AGP display card support on i845 chipset (which normally no AGP support). Normally, when we inserted a display card on the board, the onboard display chip should be turned off, or disabled, but luckily Linux still detects it and crashes once initialize it. 
Finding a way to make it works... but seems not easy. Finding a way to make it works ... but seems not easy. 
*mepislovers.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-6487.html


----------

